# whats the difference between a #73 and #74 bulb



## gti303 (Nov 4, 2000)

and which one is brighter?


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: whats the difference between a #73 and #74 bulb (gti303)*

According to http://www.donsbulbs.com, 73 is 1.12W, 74 is 1.4W, both are for 14V. You can find spec for just about any bulbs there.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: whats the difference between a #73 and #74 bulb (blah blah)*

thx dude, that site is wicked!


----------

